
SVGjs 3.0 Advent Calendar – Day 6 - fuzzyma
https://codepen.io/fuzzyma/pen/zMVWRd
======
fuzzyma
You can find the whole calendar at twitter (@svg_js):
[https://twitter.com/svg_js](https://twitter.com/svg_js)

------
deytempo
That site is very cool. First I have seen codepen. Thank you for the share

